# Sandy Creek



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

I got my first fish of 2016 and my first Florida fish today.
I fished Sandy Creek from 10 till 3 and caught a 17 1/2 inch largemouth, a big bream, and 2 fish that looked like northern pike but are a bit different.

The go to bait was jig and craw.


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Sorry for the side ways pics. ~JOE~


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Good catches! 

I think the Pike looking thing is a Chain Pickeral. 

I've only ever seen some in Turkey Creek Basin and a couple of the Eglin lakes. 

Were you artifical or live bait?


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Artificial bait. Standup jig head and zoom craw. ~JOE~


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Jackfish


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good fish !


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice catch, where is sandy creek?


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

The ramp I used was south of 22 on Sandy Creek Rd. East of Callaway. ~JOE~


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Jack fish, the rivers around here are loaded with them


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

They're tasty too! Good job


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Aw! I love me some pickerel! There's a good chance that where you were might produce the next state record, if anyone knew about it! They're just not a popular fish round here. Nice catch!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Very true! Florida state record is just under 7 lbs. I know Blackwater holds a 10 - pounder EASY!


----------

